# Crowded sky.



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

www.flightradar24.com is interesting if you ever wondered how many planes were in the air near you. Note, it still works even if you refuse the offer of downloading the app.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention if you touch an aircraft it shows its flight number and a line that backtracks to the airport it took off from.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link Remus-its gone on my favourites bar. I have used a similar site - RadarVirtuel- (at least I think that's what its called) but this one is better. Strangely, although I hate flying, I have always been fascinated by aircraft. I live under a major route for aircraft returning to Gatwick and Heathrow and its interesting to look at aircraft on a site like this and to be able to go outside an identify them with a pair of bins.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think there is another similar site which in addition to Flt No. also gives the destination and, possibly, the Flight Level.

Anyone know the site name/address.

Geoff

P.S. Just found it at planefinder.net - Click on a/c symbol and it opens a box with lots of flight info, incl flt level, speed, heading etc.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a similar one for ships at sea:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?centerx=30&centery=25&zoom=2&level1=140

I have a receiving station at home that inputs details onto the site.

Click on "More" to show the land receiving stations. 
Mine is Nr 940 Cardigan Bay


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Planefinder is currently showing a flight from Brazzaville to Nairobi over North Essex.

I warned the pilot not to buy the cheap satnav off ebay.

He's just lined up to land at Stansted - Fuel must be on special offer there........................... :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Planefinder is currently showing a flight from Brazzaville to Nairobi over North Essex.
> 
> I warned the pilot not to buy the cheap satnav off ebay.
> 
> He's just lined up to land at Stansted - Fuel must be on special offer there........................... :roll:


I wonder whether the Malaysians thought of asking Planefinder for help? :roll:

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Remus said:


> ..... if you ever wondered how many planes were in the air near you. .....


At the moment a Canberra, we've just had 2 Spitfires and we're waiting for the Hercules. Enjoyed the Vampire too. All low and right over the top of the garden.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Remus said:
> 
> 
> > ..... if you ever wondered how many planes were in the air near you. .....
> ...


And the evidence:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> I wonder whether the Malaysians thought of asking Planefinder for help? :roll:
> 
> Geoff


The problem is that there is little or no coverage over oceans, as it is difficult to install the ground stations that collect the signals. :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> The problem is that there is little or no coverage over oceans, as it is difficult to install the ground stations that collect the signals. :wink:


............. over oceans and sparsely populated areas , as................

The trace for that flight peters out over northern Malaysia.

But I suppose the pilots (or whosoever) could just have turned the sender off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Interesting site, I was surprised to see military aircraft listed, minus destination and departure details.

What's the significance of the orange and yellow planes?

Ah found it, real time and delay.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that there is little or no coverage over oceans, as it is difficult to install the ground stations that collect the signals. :wink:
> ...


Stanner

I think my iron crept under your radar :lol:

You can turn off the transponder, but you cannot suppress a primary radar return, but you can duck below the 'radar horizon'

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Stanner
> 
> I think my iron crept under your radar :lol:


Not at all, I thought it would be interesting to see what the trace was for that flight.


----------

